# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل >  درخواست سورس کد mCoreLib

## quiet_buzz

سلام
کسی سورس کد mCoreLib رو داره؟

----------


## quiet_buzz

ضمنا کامپوننت و dll که سورس کدش هم در دسترس باشه بهتر از mcore هست؟ میشه معرفی کنید و لینکش رو بدید؟
مرسی

----------


## arkia

سلام دوست عزیز در ابتدا بگم که من خودم تازه کارم و اولین تجربه ایه که دارم برنامه ارسال اس ام اس می نویسم . من خودم چند نمونه سورس کد ، کامپوننت و اکتیوکس مخصوص ارسال و دریافت اس ام اس دانلود کردم و همچنین mcore رو و با توجه به گفته کاربران گرامی این سایت و تجربیات خودم mcore از همه بهتره چون هم زبان فارسی رو پشتیبانی می کنه هم با اکثر زبان های برنامه نویسی کار می کنه (خودم که خوشم اومد ازش) تو هم از اینجا دانلودش کن 
http://www.logixmobile.com/downloads...ares/index.asp
البته این هم بگم که وقتی نصبش می کنی هم سورس هاش نصب میشن هم کتابخونش (mCore.dll) . در ضمن یک فایل Readme هم داره که بخونیش بد نیست.
اساتید جسارت منو ببخشن!

----------


## quiet_buzz

مرسی
ممنون
ولی من سور کد dll، mcoreLib رو میخوام
توضیحاتی که فرمودید واقف بودم ولی مجددا ممنونم از توجهتون

----------


## noorsoft

mCoreLib یک اکتیوایکس آماده است شما کد سورس چی شو میخواین؟

----------


## quiet_buzz

سورس کد خود activex رو!!!

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

mCoreLib یک محصول تجاری است و سورس آن فقط در اختیار سازنده آن است.

----------


## کیوان رحیمی

اگر کسی با mcore کار کرده ممنون میشم جواب منو بده : چطور میشه فهمید delivery که رسیده مربوط به کدام sms است(فوری)

----------


## sadeghgilanisadegh

برای دریافت Delivery  شما می بایست از GSM Modem تان +CDS: را چک کنید که مشخصه دلیوری می باشد
بعد از این مشخصه شما یک PDU  دریافت خواهید کرد که در آن شماره موبایل  و تاریخ و ساعت  Deliver  شدن و همچنین Refrence که مشخصه اصلی آن اس ام اس تان است (نشان دهنده اس ام اس ارسالی ) و...

----------


## کیوان رحیمی

> برای دریافت Delivery  شما می بایست از GSM Modem تان +CDS: را چک کنید که مشخصه دلیوری می باشد
> بعد از این مشخصه شما یک PDU  دریافت خواهید کرد که در آن شماره موبایل  و تاریخ و ساعت  Deliver  شدن و همچنین Refrence که مشخصه اصلی آن اس ام اس تان است (نشان دهنده اس ام اس ارسالی ) و...


من gsm modem ندارم با گوشی w800 کار میکنم اما مشخصه reference همیشه 0 بر میگردونه میدنید مشکل چیه

----------


## CYCLOPS

> برای دریافت Delivery  شما می بایست از GSM Modem تان +CDS: را چک کنید که مشخصه دلیوری می باشد
> بعد از این مشخصه شما یک PDU  دریافت خواهید کرد که در آن شماره موبایل  و تاریخ و ساعت  Deliver  شدن و همچنین Refrence که مشخصه اصلی آن اس ام اس تان است (نشان دهنده اس ام اس ارسالی ) و...



			 		  		 		 			 			دوستان یه سوال : (البته یه مقدار فوری)
این عدد Refrence  بر چه اساسی است آیا این عدد همیشه یکتا است و مثلا میشه کاربرد هایی مثل کلید اصلی جدول بانک اطلاعاتی رو ازش انتظار داشت ؟؟
مثلا تصور کنید یه سری پیام ارسال میشه و برنامه ما که برای ارسال پیام بوده بسته میشه و بعد از راه اندازی مجدد برنامه دلیوری پیامی میرسه که تو اجرای قبلی برنامه ارسال شده بوده آیا این مشکلی پیش نمیاره و رفرنس ها با رفرنس پیام های جدید اشتباه نمیشه ؟؟

یا شاید بهتره اینطوری بپرسم که مثلا چه وقت امکان داره دو تا پیام ارسالی منختلف داشته باشیم که عدد رفرنس جفتش (مثلا) 100 باشه ؟؟

ممنون

----------


## CYCLOPS

وااااااااااااااااای
چقدر جواب !!!!

بی خیال جوابشو پیدا کردم میگم تا اگر کسی لازم داشت معطل نشه :
این عدد بین 1 تا 255 هست و زمانی که عدد رفرنس فعلی 255 باشه مودم اونو به یک ریست میکنه و این چرخه همیشه ادامه داره
پس
به عنوان کلید اصلی نمیشه ازش استفاده کرد
بهترین گزینه برای کلید اصلی در چنین مواردی هم همین کد رفرنس + زمان ارسال پیام هست چون اصلا امکان نداره تو یه روز یه ساعت و یه دقیقه مشترک دو تا پیام با رفرنس برابر ارسال شده باشند

موفق باشید  :چشمک:

----------

